# Bear 2



## CV3

I have had two request for bear sticks sense I finished My Last one. This is the start of number 2.


----------



## Gloops

Proving to be a popular project, looking forward to episodes 2 & 3


----------



## Whiteroselad

I can't say that I am surprised that you have had two orders already.I would have thought that you would have a lot more as well. In fact the more people that see them Randy the more requests you will get! I can see it now mate, A Ferrari, all paid for by walking stick commissions! All joking aside, I think you'll be making these for the rest of your life. N.


----------



## MJC4

Sweet, more tool funds? Bears are indeed a popular subject, in my experience they rank right up there with wood spirits.

Another piece of butternut? We went to Woodcraft a couple days ago and they wanted your right arm and firstborn child for butternut.

Will wait for the local carving club's show in April to acquire some, there are a couple vendors that sell carving blocks of various species at a reasonable price.


----------



## Ron T

Randy, I'm not surprised either that you're getting more requests for your bear. I was very impressed with your first one and really liked it a lot. Once people start seeing it they will be clamoring to get one. It could end up being your hallmark.


----------



## CV3

MJC4 said:


> Sweet, more tool funds? Bears are indeed a popular subject, in my experience they rank right up there with wood spirits.
> 
> Another piece of butternut? We went to Woodcraft a couple days ago and they wanted your right arm and firstborn child for butternut.
> 
> Will wait for the local carving club's show in April to acquire some, there are a couple vendors that sell carving blocks of various species at a reasonable price.


Here is a source. I have not used them yet. I plan to place an order in march when they start shipping again. I know others how have ordered from them and say they are nice to work with.

http://www.wilcoxcarvingwood.com/


----------



## cobalt

Not suprised that its popular its a outstanding piece which will encourage stickmakers to try it out,


----------



## CV3

I was able to Put in some time on the bear today. While the first bear looks good the eyes are large for a bear. On this one I am making the eyes more to scale.


----------



## cobalt

think I would need to see them side by side but both look good to me

Its coming on well I do think you see things differently after you have carved the 1st one but still like the original one


----------



## Gloops

Progressing well, are you doing the 2 requests side by side or completing one then doing the other, reason I ask, some times if I like the topper I am doing I will do a spare a) to keep as a reference to try things out rather than ending up having to rework or start again on the original one. accidents happen


----------



## CV3

Gloops said:


> Progressing well, are you doing the 2 requests side by side or completing one then doing the other, reason I ask, some times if I like the topper I am doing I will do a spare a) to keep as a reference to try things out rather than ending up having to rework or start again on the original one. accidents happen


I am doing one at a time Gloops. His one will be a black bear. They have a little longer and thinner snout. I will do the hair with my wood burner..


----------



## MJC4

Randy, the bears I have done were based on a pattern U posted on this forum that actually was a chain saw carving pattern. The ears of the bear in that pattern were facing forward, probably do to being easier to carve with a chain saw. It's a simple pattern for beginners carving a bear as the principal cuts whether with a knife or saw are the same. I will re post the pattern for anyone trying there hand at a bear on a stick for the first time.

I like the ears on the side of the head as U are doing with these pieces, much closer to a true bear, and the detail of the snouts to distinguish a black from a grizzly. As always excellent work.


----------



## MJC4

Don't want to hijack CV3's bear thread but Cobalt saying it should encourage stick makers to try it got me to thinking,(that's always dangerous).

Here is a simple bear pattern that will work on a stick. CV3 posted this pattern on this forum in April of 2014.

It was intended to carve a bear with a chainsaw but it works just as well on a walking stick. Hey if I can use it to carve a bear anyone can!


----------



## cobalt

Interested to see the black bear at the side of the grizzly .Had a quick look out of interest at the difference. so looking forward to the next instalment

I did some drawings about 6 months or so ago of bears think I posted them on here they where grizzly bears . Again I just design the bears head which seems to be a feature with me as I only seem to do the heads of birds and animals , but think generally it works better with me.


----------



## CV3

Moving along on bear 2. On this one the eyes are a bit smaller More like a bears. But still larger than a bears eyes would be if really done the scale. I have drilled the hole for the threaded rod. Next I will finish the shaping install the rod and then start hair.


----------



## cobalt

looking good .interested inseeing them side by side to see the differance


----------



## CV3

cobalt said:


> looking good .interested inseeing them side by side to see the differance


 They are at about the same staged in these pictures cobalt. Still a bit to do on # 2's snout.


----------



## cobalt

looking good to me

you have done the eyes slightly different.as you said . good to see them side by side you can appreciate the differences

interesting how you finish this one off.


----------



## Gloops

Nice to see them side by side looking forward to the progression from birth to adult.


----------



## MJC4

Looking good Randy!

Didn't know there were that many bears in Bama'. Course there was Bear Bryant!

And I know several Chicago Bears fans would love to have one of those!


----------



## CV3

MJC4 said:


> Looking good Randy!
> 
> Didn't know there were that many bears in Bama'. Course there was Bear Bryant!
> 
> And I know several Chicago Bears fans would love to have one of those!


Bryant was the BIG bear in Bama! But we have our share of Black bears here in the Delta.


----------



## CV3

Just a update on bear 2. Installed the rod and did a little more work on shaping and on the eyes.


----------



## cobalt

coming along nicely

When i have a block of lime to do i oftern drill the hole 1st in the pillar drill. The shank I just use hand eye co-ordination

nice job


----------



## CV3

As you see I levle square base to clamp into the bench vice to drill the hole. Just my habit. My drill has a buble levle in the handle so as long as the item I am drilling is level it is easy to get a straight down hole.


----------



## CV3

Moving along on this. As I said I would do a black bear. I completed the hair and started going back over the hair with my wood burner. When I put the finish on the color of the wood not darkens with the burner will be a darker golden color.


----------



## cobalt

Like the technique of burning and the finish it does look good

Hadn't thought about using a level on the drill its something I should think about.


----------



## MJC4

What tip are u using on the burner? Can U post a pic?


----------



## Gloops

Coming along well, the burning for the Black Bear is complimentary, think a thin wash of black over the hair/fur would enhance the burnt valleys and just darken the lightness of the peaks with the nose area being a light to mid fawn, that's just my thoughts but no doubt it will look good however you finish it.


----------



## CV3

MJC4 said:


> What tip are u using on the burner? Can U post a pic?


This is the tip I am using on the hair.


----------



## Rodnogdog

Looks great Randy. I really like the hair - outstanding job!

What did you do the first level of hair with?


----------



## CV3

Well here are the two bears done. I am happy with the black bear look of bear #2. Now I just need to get them on a stick.


----------



## Rodnogdog

Superb!


----------



## MJC4

I am thoroughly impressed with the your pyrography work on the black bear!! :thumbsu: :thumbsu:


----------



## Gloops

Nice job, will look great when shanked.


----------



## Rodney

Both look great!

Rodney


----------



## cobalt

great job worthy of a good shank


----------



## Whiteroselad

Beautiful work Randy. N.


----------

